
Go-carpet – simple tool for viewing test coverage for Go source files - mpg123
https://github.com/msoap/go-carpet
======
pkaye
How does this differ from the built in Go coverage viewer?

~~~
mpg123
The builtin Go coverage viewer:

\- generates in two steps: "go test -coverprofile" and "go tool cover"

\- generates only html, your don't view coverage in terminal

\- not able to show coverage outside of the GOPATH

\- not able to show coverage for multiple Go packages (in sub-directories)

~~~
pkaye
The last one has always been a complaint of mine. Will try this out. Thanks.

